# ATTN: people who went to the Briggs Update



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

We ordered the video for our update, but there is 1 question on the test that I cannot find the answer to for the life of me, its question #21

"A new PTO bearing was introduced this model year on several engines. Called a DP bearing, it is used on the V-twin Intek type engines specified with the zero turn rider package. This bearing _____________ the standard belt load capability to 400 pounds"

Answers are

A: Maximizes
B: Maintains
C: Triples
D: Doubles


now, the answer is obviously either C or D, but I just watched the video ago, and I have gone through every page of the book and CANNOT find this answer, this is the only question I can't find the answer for, help please!


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah... good luck. In person, it was more of a marketing update for the distributor. And some stuff on generators and their new engine with the carb on the opposite side (which they believe will reduce the dirt accumulation on the air filter since the air filter and carb is now on the opposite side of the discharge).


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

they have a couple of nice things this year, I must say I like the idea of where they are placing the breather now, won't have to tell customers its smoking because they tipped it on its side


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I talked to a tech at Magneto Power this morning about Power Channel and asked your question and he didn't have an answer as he said he hasn't been to the update yet. Power Channel isn't up and running yet either. This looks like it's going to be a great resource site.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

bser said:


> Power Channel isn't up and running yet either. This looks like it's going to be a great resource site.


What I don't get, is why all of these manufacturers are coming out with stuff like that and then charging such a high price for it. With the amount of complaints that we as dealers have to hear about the majority of their products, training like this should be provided for free. I guess when somebody starts complaining to us about how dumb something is designed, or how it wears out too fast or whatever, we'll just give them the OEMs 800 number and let em tell it to the people that made the thing.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bser said:


> I talked to a tech at Magneto Power this morning about Power Channel and asked your question and he didn't have an answer as he said he hasn't been to the update yet. Power Channel isn't up and running yet either. This looks like it's going to be a great resource site.


I just wrote in big letters next to the question "NOT IN UPDATE" and mailed it

what are they going to do? take our liscense away? doubt it


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

THE ANSWER IS "DOUBLES". 

It is in a little booklet that was handed out at the updates. 

"Self-lubricating PTO sleeve bearing. Designed to carry 2X the belt load of standard bearing. Lowers friction and wear when starting under load."


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

little booklet? what little booklet? picture?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> little booklet? what little booklet? picture?


Did you go to the update in person, or just do the video thing?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

just the video, thats why I'm wondering if there was something else that we should have gotten besides the update book


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you guys been to the MTD update yet? I went yesterday. Have you seen the engine that MTD is putting on snowblowers. I believe the only parts they have for this engine is 2 carb kits. If it's under warranty and it breaks they will just replace it but what about us who fix them , what are we giong to do when the warranty is over? They say they are cheap enough( $335) that when they break that they'll just replace them,I don't know about you but $300+ dollars is not cheap. They said nothing about Tecumseh. They did say that peerless is still up and running.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

bser said:


> Have you guys been to the MTD update yet? I went yesterday. Have you seen the engine that MTD is putting on snowblowers. I believe the only parts they have for this engine is 2 carb kits. If it's under warranty and it breaks they will just replace it but what about us who fix them , what are we giong to do when the warranty is over? They say they are cheap enough( $335) that when they break that they'll just replace them,I don't know about you but $300+ dollars is not cheap. They said nothing about Tecumseh. They did say that peerless is still up and running.


We're on the 10th. However, I doubt our update will include anything about snow engines... unless they've been adapted to suck up all this dry dirt and blow it around.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bser said:


> Have you guys been to the MTD update yet? I went yesterday. Have you seen the engine that MTD is putting on snowblowers. I believe the only parts they have for this engine is 2 carb kits. If it's under warranty and it breaks they will just replace it but what about us who fix them , what are we giong to do when the warranty is over? They say they are cheap enough( $335) that when they break that they'll just replace them,I don't know about you but $300+ dollars is not cheap. They said nothing about Tecumseh. They did say that peerless is still up and running.


you won't be able to work on them internally, there are no internal parts available, so if something screws up inside, short block

oh, and parts right now are a PITA to get, everything is on backorder


----------



## fixer67 (Feb 26, 2009)

I did the video update as well and I could not find the answer to #21 as well but I also could not find the answer to # 19 either. I read the book twice and watched the video twice.

19. Charcoal canisters for the 14 thru 21 horsepower engines sold in California are sourced thru the
equipment OEM only. TRUE or FALSE


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

fixer67 said:


> I did the video update as well and I could not find the answer to #21 as well but I also could not find the answer to # 19 either. I read the book twice and watched the video twice.
> 
> 19. Charcoal canisters for the 14 thru 21 horsepower engines sold in California are sourced thru the
> equipment OEM only. TRUE or FALSE


I hope you put down "I don't live in Californicate, therefore, I do not care"


----------

